# Wet food for my sick hedgehog



## Liv123 (May 26, 2018)

I need to syringe feed my hedgehog as he hasn’t eaten or drank for 4 days. Can anyone recommend any good wet cat food? I’m here in the UK so brands may be different. Thanks.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hills a/d is usually used in situations like this. 
Hope your hedgehog has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Here is the link for syringe feeding and helping sick hedgies eat if you need more guidance. He needs to eat about 20ml a day. Carnivore care is another brand if you can't find hills a/d. You can get them from the vets or might even be able to find them at petsmart or on Amazon. If you can't get them straightaway, I'd add some pre boiled hot water to his kibble in a bowl, mash it up until it is a mushy liquid and then syringe feed him that, just so he is getting something in him now, in the meantime whilst you go and find the canned food. Definitely track down the hills a/d or carnivore care asap as they are nutrient packed canned food to help sick animals boost their appetite and get better.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...yringing-tutorial-syringe-feeding-sticky.html

I hope he gets better soon ♡


----------



## Liv123 (May 26, 2018)

Thanks all, he’s hanging in there! We’ve got some carnivore care food now. X


----------

